# Gary Fisher/Trek Marlin



## Pretty_Lights (Mar 6, 2011)

What do you guys think about a 2012 Marlin for 600.00? Is it a good bike? Is it made by Trek or Gary Fisher?


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

I have a 2011 it is about 4 months old. Good bike. It is made by Trek. Uses a GF frame. Good entry level 29er.

i looked at a 2012 recently. Has a nicer looking fork over the 2011. Some frame differences as well. nice in that green color.


----------



## Pretty_Lights (Mar 6, 2011)

I wasn't looking at 29ers until now. 

It seems like having that bigger tire size would make it harder to gain momentum.

I assume they are better for obstacles though.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

Pretty_Lights said:


> I wasn't looking at 29ers until now.
> 
> It seems like having that bigger tire size would make it harder to gain momentum.
> 
> I assume they are better for obstacles though.


I don't think so. My backup bike is a cheap wally 26, and it seems harder to get up and going than my 29er. It for sure holds momentum much more over the 26.


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

I believe 2010 was the last year that GF had his own line, sold to Trek, then they put out the 2011. From what I was comparing, my Marlin has a little better Fork (Dart 3 over ST), Cassette (9 over 8). My shifters are Deore, where as Trek Marlin has SRAM which are comparable to Alivio, not to mention same thing with Derailleur. At least I am pretty sure I am correct on them.


----------



## Hardtailnurmouth (Jul 24, 2011)

Pretty good price for my area...I bought a 2011 Marlin for $579. I've since upgraded to a 2012 Mamba.


----------



## JonathanGennick (Sep 15, 2006)

RabEd Ewok said:


> I believe 2010 was the last year that GF had his own line, sold to Trek, then they put out the 2011.


Trek has owned the Gary Fisher brand for many years.Trek bought the brand in 1993. What they did in 2011 was to reposition Gary Fisher. Instead of presenting Gary Fisher as a stand-alone brand, Trek now presents Gary Fisher as a "collection" under the Trek brand.


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

I have a 2012 Marlin. only about 100 miles on it in the last month. frame is nice. everything else will get upgraded as it fails. 

overall it is a lot of bike for the money.

buy it you will like it.


----------



## RabEd Ewok (Jul 15, 2011)

JonathanGennick said:


> Trek has owned the Gary Fisher brand for many years.Trek bought the brand in 1993. What they did in 2011 was to reposition Gary Fisher. Instead of presenting Gary Fisher as a stand-alone brand, Trek now presents Gary Fisher as a "collection" under the Trek brand.


Ah, well now I have learned a little more about my bike. Good to know, Thanks!

Sorry was to the understanding that it was a stand alone company until recently.


----------



## Rocklion (Jul 25, 2010)

I test rode a Marlin a few weeks ago, loved its feel and got sold on a 29er. Now I'm out shopping for an entry level 29er. The Marlin at this point is my go to. I tried a Hard Rock yesterday and didn't like its feel. I also looked at the Wahoo, but tossed that out when I heard it doesn't have double walled rims. I'm going to test ride a Diamondback Overdrive this morning.

I had some gearheads look over it for me the other day. They said it specs out good. The fact is, at that price point about all parts are similar and it's a matter or price. The thing with the GF products is they use G2 geometry, which is supposed to be better for handling cornering and slow speeds, but its a bit more pricier for front suspension.


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Pretty_Lights said:


> What do you guys think about a 2012 Marlin for 600.00? Is it a good bike? Is it made by Trek or Gary Fisher?


Yes it's a good bike, and it is made by Trek.


----------



## Hardtailnurmouth (Jul 24, 2011)

I had a 2011 Marlin for 3 weeks only putting around 20 miles on it. I loved the bike, but the shock seal came up and the brakes squeaked horribly. It was embarrassing having a brand new bike have so much noise coming from it. I took it back and my LBS upgraded me to a 2012 Mamba for a fantastic price. Trek stepped up for me. I also bought a Kaitai for my wife that she loves. My sons have a Jet 16 and a Trek Trikester.


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I have a Gary Fisher Advance, bought it brand spanking new a few weeks ago and it rides great. I'm sure the Marlin would be also.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

I picked up my 2012 Marlin yesterday. Spent a lot of time contemplating what I should purchase. I wanted to stay local and get a decent trail bike. If you can get it for 600 bucks, thats great. I got it for 629 CDN. So roughly 700 bucks. I love the way it rides. I took it out today on a semi-rough trail today and it handled fine. People speak poorly of Suntour suspension so I'm not trying to over do them but they seemed to work fine. Lots of give to them, absorbed a bunch of roots and hills. Anyway, I'd reccommend it as a decent trail bike.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

__
https://flic.kr/p/5989028418

Thats my Marlin. Poor image quality, sorry.


----------



## jds (Aug 27, 2007)

Hardtailnurmouth said:


> I had a 2011 Marlin for 3 weeks only putting around 20 miles on it. I loved the bike, *but the shock seal came up and the brakes squeaked horribly.* It was embarrassing having a brand new bike have so much noise coming from it. I took it back and my LBS upgraded me to a 2012 Mamba for a fantastic price. Trek stepped up for me. I also bought a Kaitai for my wife that she loves. My sons have a Jet 16 and a Trek Trikester.


I had the shock sliders (they aren't seals, it's a coil/elastomer shock) come loose on my '11 Marlin as well. The LBS where I bought it took it in and replaced the sliders under warranty. Apparently, the early forks on the 2011 models have this problem, but Trek is standing behind them.

As for the brakes, I find that the brakes do take some regular tending to keep them running smoothly and quietly, especially if you take the wheels off regularly. An allen wrench of the right size (for the inside pad-to-disc clearance) and some adjustment on the barrel adjusters for the outside clearance should do the trick.


----------



## csledd281 (Aug 21, 2009)

I've been considering the upgrade to a 29er and decided to go the Trek route. What's the big difference between the Marlin and the Mamba? Both seem like really good bikes imo.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

The Mamba just has upgraded components. Forks are much better. You get Rockshox on the Mamba and Suntours on the Marlin. The forks could take more abuse on the Mamba. You could ride some heavier trails. But they are on the exact same frame with different colour schemes.


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

kingoliver said:


> The Mamba just has upgraded components. Forks are much better. You get Rockshox on the Mamba and Suntours on the Marlin. The forks could take more abuse on the Mamba. You could ride some heavier trails. But they are on the exact same frame with different colour schemes.


just to add to this if the forks on the Mamba are are far as youwill go get the mamba. if you think you will ever upgrade forks get the marlin and do upgrades to it and save your cash


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

I will say that the brakes on the Marlin do make alot of noise and need adjustment often


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

Yeah agreed. The Marlin components will do fine for now but eventually I'm going to upgrade as things break or just when I have some cash. And yeah my brakes are getting noisy already and i've only had the bike for 3 days. Definitely need constant manitenance. But yeah if you don't want to worry about upgrading then go with the Mamba. You should be set for a while with that. Either way is good in my opinion.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

bcrisp said:


> I will say that the brakes on the Marlin do make alot of noise and need adjustment often


I have had some issues with them being noisey. First thought it was break in, but after 130 miles still. LBS cleaned my rotors with some cleaner and all gone.

I had wiped my rotors with stuff to clean them, but I guess not good enough.


----------



## mjb757 (Jul 31, 2011)

shopping for first mtb thinking about purchasing the cannondale trail 5 any opinions? please help as it is getting more and more confusing the more i read and debate


----------



## mjb757 (Jul 31, 2011)

trek 4300 comes with hydraulic brakes while the cannondale are mech disc. big difference


----------



## mjb757 (Jul 31, 2011)

just trying to get in my post so i can start a thread thanxs!!


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

mjb757 said:


> trek 4300 comes with hydraulic brakes while the cannondale are mech disc. big difference


Go test ride bikes. Buy the one that you like the most.


----------



## KEITH21 (Aug 1, 2011)

I have the Trek Wahoo, same noisy brakes. I bought some Avid BB7's. Rotor and calipers for less than 100 bucks and its a very nice upgrade.


----------



## Dusty Trails (Jul 24, 2011)

I traded my old Giant in on Marlin about a month ago. There really wasn't anything wrong with the Giant. It was almost an impulse buy, since I was in my LBS looking at bikes for my son. The bike does great on this little trail at the local park, the squeaky brakes was adjusted out by the LBS, but the shifter has been a one ride one fix. The only other issue if the position of the handle bars. They are so far forward that it puts a strain on my neck and sholders. I like to change the stem out but I have no idea what to get.

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## ErnieP (Aug 4, 2011)

KEITH21 said:


> I have the Trek Wahoo, same noisy brakes. I bought some Avid BB7's. Rotor and calipers for less than 100 bucks and its a very nice upgrade.


How do you like the Wahoo?


----------



## shadow7874 (Sep 10, 2010)

ErnieP said:


> How do you like the Wahoo?


I have a 2012 Wahoo as well and I love it. I bought som MG-1 pedals for it but aside from that (and the noisy brakes) it is perfect for me so far. Plus the blue and white color scheme looks awesome.
I would say the marlin and wahoo would both be good choices to start with. I love the G2 geometry so far.


----------



## ErnieP (Aug 4, 2011)

shadow7874 said:


> I have a 2012 Wahoo as well and I love it. I bought som MG-1 pedals for it but aside from that (and the noisy brakes) it is perfect for me so far. Plus the blue and white color scheme looks awesome.
> I would say the marlin and wahoo would both be good choices to start with. I love the G2 geometry so far.


Thanks for the response. Does the Wahoo have a lockout suspension?


----------



## James_spec (Jul 28, 2011)

I believe they do. I have a Advance, and it has a lockout. Don't see why the Wahoo wouldn't, it is a higher model.


----------



## spk1264 (Jul 17, 2011)

I have a mamba and the brakes are quiet, but my nephew just got a marlin and his brakes are squeeling, is there an easy fix for this ??? Taking it back to LBS, just wanted to get some advise to walk in there with.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

The Wahoo doesn't have lockout suspension. Thats about the only difference between that bike and the Marlin. As for the the brakes on the Marlin. You can clean them with any kind of brake cleaner and the squeaking will stop but as soon as they get dirty again they start again. Your LBS will probably re adjust them and then clean them with a really good cleaner and they should be fine for a while.


----------



## Wooodsryder (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm thinking about the Wahoo as my first bike, I have it down to either the Wahoo or the Diamondback Overdrive, any suggestions? The price is about the same.


----------



## Ohtricky (Aug 12, 2011)

so get a 2011 or 2012 Marlin That is the question !!??

Any views please...

Both £525 UK Pounds...


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

Why would't you go for the 12'? Unless your really into the 11' colour scheme. The 12' is a definite improvement.


----------



## Ohtricky (Aug 12, 2011)

Thanks kingoliver ...

I am so out of touch with biking 20 plus years out of the saddle !!! 

Guy @ work leaning me towards the 29er and I was just "double" checking I was not missing something !! ..... So the 12 has improved components... such as ??..........Sorry to be a thickie !!


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

Bike model comparison - Trek Bicycle

They're pretty much the same deal. The components are the same with new model names. I haven't spent the time comparing brakes, shifters, derailleurs etc. but the frame is a step up and the fork is the same thing with a different name.

I would go with the 12', your getting what you pay for. The difference between them isn't crazy significant but if your not particular to either one then you should try and get a discount on the 2011. They should be able to sell it quite a bit cheaper than the newer model.

Edit- And the 12 comes with suspension lockout. I totally forgot that 2011 didn't have that. I personally waited for the 2012 to come out becase I wanted something with suspension lockout. I'm on the roads a lot and it's a great thing to have.


----------



## Sticky (Jun 18, 2008)

My advice is you have got to ride the bikes, they feel very different and I am sure you will know after the first ride.


----------



## Deets78 (Aug 10, 2011)

I bought my marlin last week only have ridden maybe 5 miles but I also noticed the brakes are loud I adjusted them myself yesterday so I will ride and see how it goes also going up a decent grade I was shifting and the chain came off but I did read some where that they do that at first but I love the way it handles it turns sharp and fast it's very responsive I love it so far I do plan on upgrading some stuff down the road


----------



## bcrisp (Jul 24, 2011)

the brakes really need a good cleaning. may try some different pads


----------



## B_Butler (Oct 23, 2011)

*Marlin*

Just bought a 2012 Marlin for my first trail rider and I like it very much so far.


----------



## stukov (Mar 26, 2011)

Trek should be good...


----------



## rice rocket (Jul 1, 2010)

I bought a '12 Marlin. Singlespeed though.

The fork, I need to tune a little I think. I haven't touched the preload or the rebound adjustment, and I think I need to.

The brakes squeal, I've learned to live with it, but it is REALLY loud. Resin pads supposedly solve it, at the expense of some heat capacity. Seems worth it though.


----------



## Mufonga (Oct 28, 2011)

I bought a 2012 green Marlin yesterday, rode home from the LBS. I noticed the fork bottoms out w/wo the lockout feature on or off when I get my front wheel of the ground. I went back to the bike shop and rode multiple models with similar price range and all behave the same.

Is this normal from a entry level suspension fork?
I have not rode in many years and eager to get back on the bike, I have never owned a suspension bike and the clicking is going to annoy me constantly on the road.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

Mufonga said:


> I bought a 2012 green Marlin yesterday, rode home from the LBS. I noticed the fork bottoms out w/wo the lockout feature on or off when I get my front wheel of the ground. I went back to the bike shop and rode multiple models with similar price range and all behave the same.
> 
> Is this normal from a entry level suspension fork?
> I have not rode in many years and eager to get back on the bike, I have never owned a suspension bike and the clicking is going to annoy me constantly on the road.


The springs in entry level forks are designed around an average rider weight, which they probably assume to be about 160lbs. If you weigh a lot more, it will definitely bottom out on you. Some forks have firm and extra firm springs available for them.


----------



## Mufonga (Oct 28, 2011)

Thanks for the reply,

I am 180 lbs. I know its a entry level bike, but do they all behave this way?
Every time I get my front tire off the ground I hear the click of the the fork extending to the end.

Angel


----------



## appstaterider (Oct 16, 2011)

The Marlin was the first 29er bike I ever rode and it was very comfortable. The forks were ok for me but I'm only about 130lbs. The brakes made noise on the test ride and the LBS told me it would diminish as the brakes "broke in." I wasn't convinced. Also, the saddle was crazy uncomfortable to me. Despite the negatives I was still sold on 29ers. Thankfully my budget is tall enough that I can step up a couple levels, but $600 is a great price on the Marlin.

Anybody have any feedback on the Kona Kahuna? I'm down to that or a GT Karakoram 1.0. Hydraulic brakes and a higher quality fork were a priority for me.


----------



## jaynestown (Oct 23, 2011)

Mufonga said:


> Thanks for the reply,
> 
> I am 180 lbs. I know its a entry level bike, but do they all behave this way?
> Every time I get my front tire off the ground I hear the click of the the fork extending to the end.
> ...


Couldn't say, but you can check online to see if they make a firmer spring kit for your fork. If not, your only other options are a new fork or a new bike.


----------



## pitbull30 (Jun 29, 2008)

appstaterider said:


> The Marlin was the first 29er bike I ever rode and it was very comfortable. The forks were ok for me but I'm only about 130lbs. The brakes made noise on the test ride and the LBS told me it would diminish as the brakes "broke in." I wasn't convinced. Also, the saddle was crazy uncomfortable to me. Despite the negatives I was still sold on 29ers. Thankfully my budget is tall enough that I can step up a couple levels, but $600 is a great price on the Marlin.
> 
> Anybody have any feedback on the Kona Kahuna? I'm down to that or a GT Karakoram 1.0. Hydraulic brakes and a higher quality fork were a priority for me.


I was told the same thing at my LBS when i tested this bike yesterday. He asked me how I liked it. I told him everything but the brakes...they didnt stop good and made a rub noise.

Also i was wondering the same thing about the fork as a poster above. I weight 180 and only got to test the bike on the street and i felt the fork was springy and would bottom out once I hit a trail.

Is a upgrade for a stiffer spring for a heavier rider usually available at purchase instead of the stock setup? or do you have to pay extra?


----------



## swft51002 (Sep 11, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm a Clydesdale. Does anyone know how well the marlin holds up for us big boys? I'm 310lbs 5'11" 

Thank you for any info.!!


----------



## rice rocket (Jul 1, 2010)

Weight limit is 300 lbs for all Trek/Fisher MTBs. 275 for their road bike offerings.


----------



## Mufonga (Oct 28, 2011)

My observations on the Marlin after 200 miles.
Overall excellent entry level bike with a great frame and good platform to upgrade components. The fork is awful, noisy and not very smooth. The brakes are noisy and cant lock the rear to spray and fish tail stops. I was told by my LBS that all disc brakes wont lock WTF that's terrible. If I new that I would not have gotten discs. She is heavy and needs a diet at 33 lbs.
Only upgrades so far are gel saddle and platform pedals. I got the itch to upgrade the fork and or wheels for something lighter. Any suggestions?

Angel


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

Mufonga said:


> My observations on the Marlin after 200 miles.
> Overall excellent entry level bike with a great frame and good platform to upgrade components. The fork is awful, noisy and not very smooth. The brakes are noisy and cant lock the rear to spray and fish tail stops. I was told by my LBS that all disc brakes wont lock WTF that's terrible. If I new that I would not have gotten discs.


You're joking right? You should not be purposely skidding on the trails, it prematurely erodes the surface. Skidding = out of control. However... no, most disc brakes will lock up, it's just that yours are lower end and don't have as much power. The sound your fork makes when you pop up the front is called "topping out" and I've seen many different forks do this, even high end (Fox) ones. That being said, yes, the fork on the Marlin is definitely a budget choice and leaves much to be desired.


----------



## Mufonga (Oct 28, 2011)

Skid stopping after landing big air cross up or at the end of a fast down hill is almost as good as sex!!!
I need new brakes and fork daam I should have gotten a Cobia!!


----------



## rice rocket (Jul 1, 2010)

I have enough power to lock the rear. Grip harder?


----------



## gillotte (Oct 22, 2011)

can they adjust the preload on it?


----------



## CWesMan (Nov 12, 2011)

I am new to the forums, and just bought a 2003 marlin. This bike is very used, but everything works. I got it for $150 too, cant argue with that. For a first bike (since I was a kid) I thought why not. I read a little before buying and this bike had good reviews, I was mainly looking for something that would last and that I could upgrade myself. I was wondering what you guys thought and any pointers would be appreciated. I am looking for someone more knowledgeable than me, and some good guidance on what to upgrade first. Someone point me in the right direction? I will be using this bike mainly for riding with the family in the city, but I don't doubt I will be doing some trail riding as well at some point. I have already ordered Sram grips(it had none) and a new WTB Speed V comp saddle for it. Thanks in advance for any input.


----------



## alexrodriguez (Dec 21, 2011)

What pedals are folks upgrading to? Looking for upgrade the pedals on my Marlin, not a fan of the stock ones. 

Alex


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

alexrodriguez said:


> What pedals are folks upgrading to? Looking for upgrade the pedals on my Marlin, not a fan of the stock ones.
> 
> Alex


Look out, you just opened Pandora's box.

For flat pedals, the hierarchy runs; pedals like the DMR V12, pedals like the Azonic 420s, and the expensive ones. Personally I'm running Straitlines. For clipless, a Shimano SPD Gives you adjustable tension and easy release. I'd stay on flats unless you're very comfortable on your trails and bike and have a reason to switch.


----------



## Cougar77 (Nov 29, 2011)

I'm looking at bying the 12 marlin. Would anyone have pictures of there's. Thanks


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

I am looking at one as well , how do they hold up to off road use ? are they a good all mountain bike or are they more street and light duty use ?


----------



## zebrahum (Jun 29, 2005)

Richard_ said:


> I am looking at one as well , how do they hold up to off road use ? are they a good all mountain bike or are they more street and light duty use ?


Are you asking about the marlin? If so, that is a capable off-road bicycle. I wouldn't go sending 20' doubles, but typical mountain trails will be well within its capability.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

the main downfall to this bike is the fork. it's a cheap SR Suntour pogo stick and it's really heavy. the fork will be ok for a beginner, but you will soon dislike the lack of rebound adjustment and the amount of play in it. upgrading forks is very expensive too.


----------



## JMHZ2401 (Mar 10, 2011)

My bike is almost a year old and the fork has held up well for me and I'm around 280lbs.

This week upgraded the crank set to a Shimano SLX set. The crank set was my biggest conplaint next ot the pedals.


----------



## Mr.Crowe (Feb 29, 2012)

Waiting on mine to be ready at the shop getting the seat bar chopped down. Also just bought the dual platform/spd pdm324 pedal and agu aq34 shoes for 83,bucks at nashbar and that is with 2 day shipping. Shoes only20 bucks 44 for pedals 19 for shipping


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

I've had mine for a year. I'm 165lbs and the shock has been fine for my riding.

I replaced the Tektro Novela brakes last week, I couldn't get them to stop screetching. Crank Brother Candy 2s too.

I like the bike a lot.


----------



## Ken in KC (Jan 12, 2004)

*Huh?*



bcrisp said:


> just to add to this if the forks on the Mamba are are far as youwill go get the mamba. if you think you will ever upgrade forks get the marlin and do upgrades to it and save your cash


In most cases, it's cheaper to buy a complete bike with the components you want on it vs. buying a bike with lesser components and upgrading piecemeal.


----------



## AttaQ (Sep 7, 2011)

Ken in KC said:


> In most cases, it's cheaper to buy a complete bike with the components you want on it vs. buying a bike with lesser components and upgrading piecemeal.


^ This - when researching before my recent purchase of a 2012 Trek X-Cal, I was looking into getting a Mamba and upgrading down the road. Afer looking at prices of quality upgrades, though, I just couldn't justify it vs buying a slightly nicer complete bike up front (if you can find the budget).


----------



## BoomerBrian (Jun 27, 2011)

AttaQ said:


> ^ This - when researching before my recent purchase of a 2012 Trek X-Cal, I was looking into getting a Mamba and upgrading down the road. Afer looking at prices of quality upgrades, though, I just couldn't justify it vs buying a slightly nicer complete bike up front (if you can find the budget).


+1 except I ended up settling on the Cobia since it had the air shock and wasn't much more.


----------



## druethe (Mar 5, 2012)

For those that have had the Marlin for awhile, what other bikes did you test before buying the Marlin and why did you choose it?


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

I bought mine a year ago. I also rode the Felt 9 Trail and Specialized Hardrock SD 29. 

For me, it was the most comfortable of the 3, I was able to get it for close to $100 less than the other 2, and I liked the people at the shop who sold it more than the Felt or Specialized shops. The Felt was my 2nd choice.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

wow alot of marlin owners, i got my '11 marlin as a gift and liked the geomerty so much and also, since it had sentimental value i just upgraded it along the way. 

The worst components on the marlin are the lame cage pedals and the horrbile tektro novela brakes. I hated the brakes so much i swapped them out when i got the bike to a set of bb7s. 

As the bike sits now it has everything upgraded except the seatpost collar and saddle. I think i spent about $1000 in upgrades and its spec'd better than a paragon/superfly alu elite now. 

Current status:
Fox f29 RLC Fit 15mm qr fork
Cane creek 40 zs headset
Thomson 70mm stem and elite seatpost
Shimano slx m665 with 1x salsa 32t chainring
Sram x9 shifter and x9 short cage 9spd derailleur 
Shimano hg61 12-36t cassette
Sram 971 chain
Sun ringle charger expert wheels set up tubeless w/
Maxxis ardent 2.4 front and Tioga psycho genius 2.25 rear
Easton haven carbon handle bar 
Sette lock on grips 
Wellgo mg52 magnesium platform pedals
'12 avid elixir 9 brakes 

Ive converted the drivetrain to a 1x9 and with the current setup it rides like a dream. It cost me less to upgrade than to buy a paragon so im happy. The bike weighs 24.1lbs.


----------



## druethe (Mar 5, 2012)

griff71 said:


> I bought mine a year ago. I also rode the Felt 9 Trail and Specialized Hardrock SD 29.
> 
> For me, it was the most comfortable of the 3, I was able to get it for close to $100 less than the other 2, and I liked the people at the shop who sold it more than the Felt or Specialized shops. The Felt was my 2nd choice.


How often do you use lockout?

I really liked the Giant Talon more, but it does not have lockout and the Marlin does...


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

druethe said:


> How often do you use lockout?
> 
> I really liked the Giant Talon more, but it does not have lockout and the Marlin does...


I really only use the lockout when I'm riding on the road to get to the trails. If I was going to ride a really long uphill section, I might flip it over, but most the time I either forget or don't bother.

The '11 Talon 29er 2 was $750 retail. The dropped it $100 this year, but last year when I was shopping, it was out of my budget.


----------



## YMMV (Apr 28, 2011)

Wanted to chime in since I recently got back into MTB and bought a 11 Marlin (about 8 months ago). Great all around beginners mountain bike. If you can afford more, do so but I was limited with funds. The best part of the bike is the frame, which is the same on some of their higher end models. Brakes have been noisey since day one like everyone else mentioned and I do get some fade on them. Also will be replacing the saddle since it doesn't settle well with my rear end. Front fork is sufficient for most local paths I ride but if you are aggressive or ride some serious paths, it sucks. Otherwise then that, good bang for the buck. Good luck.


----------



## Mr.Soul (Apr 5, 2012)

Just bought the 2012 Marlin 29er for a pretty decent price at my LBS. I was prepared for brake squeal (and man, is it there) but I'm also getting an inconsistently intermittent yet persistent squeak while just riding. Sounds like it’s coming from the front and it’s often loud enough to alert walkers on a bike path. Happens on straight pavement or dirt, with shock open or locked, usually peddling but sometimes coasting. 

Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

I'm having the exact same stupid high pitch squeal problem. And I cannot isolate it. Happens for no reason. Your not alone!


----------



## Mr.Soul (Apr 5, 2012)

kingoliver said:


> I'm having the exact same stupid high pitch squeal problem. And I cannot isolate it. Happens for no reason. Your not alone!


How old is your bike? Any feedback/recourse from the shop? Mine is like a week old, so I don't want to be "that" guy but the fact is, it's a buzz kill when you're out alone in the zone and that squeak keeps happening.


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr.Soul said:


> How old is your bike? Any feedback/recourse from the shop? Mine is like a week old, so I don't want to be "that" guy but the fact is, it's a buzz kill when you're out alone in the zone and that squeak keeps happening.


If your bike is only a week old, you ought to take it in and have them look at it...if you get noise both while pedaling and while not, it seems like it'd be a lube issue. You're not heavy are you? It is a buzz kill when you're disturbing the peace  Since replacing my brakes, mine hasn't made a peep.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

My bike is about 7 months old but the squeaking started 2 weeks after I got it. I've been off my bike all winter but when I put it away it was still an issue. I'm going to take it in next month to have it checked out. And I know what you mean. The noise is awful. Such a piss off when you drop $600 on a bike. Personally I've had nothing but problems with my marlin. But I've beaten the hell out of it.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

I'm not saying that there's not something wrong with your bike, but $600 really isn't that much anymore. The $500 bikes aren't even trail worthy.


----------



## trailmax (Jun 29, 2011)

blunder is right, $600 is chump change in the mtb world. Although the frame is trail worthy, the components are pure crap. The components arent made to last as it is heavy as hell. My marlin has everything upgraded except the saddle and seatppst collar and it rides like a dream now. If your brakes make noise upgrade them. I know first hand the tektro mech brakes suck so much.


----------



## iwannafly (Apr 6, 2012)

My 2011 Marlin squeaked like crazy after 10 minutes on trails and never went away. I was never really happy with the bike anyway and sold it squeaks and all.


----------



## kingoliver (Jul 10, 2011)

I realize that its not a lot in the bike world but I think its more than enough money to expect the bike to be silent...


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

The most expensive mtbs I ever owned (Santa Cruz) both creaked like crazy. Mtbs are noisy sometimes; they're not roadbikes. Fortunately I know the difference between normal sounds and bad sounds.


----------



## Mr.Soul (Apr 5, 2012)

blunderbuss said:


> I'm not saying that there's not something wrong with your bike, but $600 really isn't that much anymore. The $500 bikes aren't even trail worthy.





blunderbuss said:


> The most expensive mtbs I ever owned (Santa Cruz) both creaked like crazy. Mtbs are noisy sometimes; they're not roadbikes. Fortunately I know the difference between normal sounds and bad sounds.


Thanks for your input. I guess my issue is two-fold:

1) I haven't put it through *anything* yet and so I kinda think the bike should be quiet if I'm on an asphalt path and not even braking. That's regardless of price.

2) I don't know what's "acceptable" and what isn't. I do know I can get a $400 Diamondback out of a big box that doesn;t sound like this.

Since this happens w/o the brakes engaged, I wrote them off as a cause. If this were a brake issue, wouldn't that noise be constant, not inconsistent? Any other ideas as to cause? Fork, etc.


----------



## Mr.Soul (Apr 5, 2012)

trailmax said:


> blunder is right, $600 is chump change in the mtb world. Although the frame is trail worthy, the components are pure crap. The components arent made to last as it is heavy as hell. My marlin has everything upgraded except the saddle and seatppst collar and it rides like a dream now. If your brakes make noise upgrade them. I know first hand the tektro mech brakes suck so much.


I dont know if its the brakes. The noise I'm referring to happens w/o the brakes engaged at all. If it was a brake rub on the disc, wouldn't that noise be constant, not intermittent?


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Mr.Soul said:


> I dont know if its the brakes. The noise I'm referring to happens w/o the brakes engaged at all. If it was a brake rub on the disc, wouldn't that noise be constant, not intermittent?


Not necessarily. I'm not a mechanic, but I know bikes flex different ways in different circumstances. For example, if you're standing up, pedaling hard, and the bike is swaying back & forth, the rear tire can flex inside the frame and cause the rotor to push against the brake calipers. Even leaning in a turn while coasting or pedaling could cause this, especially if you're on the heavier side.

You've only had the bike a week, so the shop should be willing to help you out. If it's not convenient, maybe try flipping the bike upside down and pedaling it to see if you can reproduce & pinpoint the cause.

If you can figure out under what circumstance(s) the bike squeeks, someone here or in the shop could probably help.

If not, I'd suggest returning/exchanging the bike and getting something else. You're not going to enjoy riding it if it's obnoxious.


----------



## Mr.Soul (Apr 5, 2012)

griff71 said:


> If you can figure out under what circumstance(s) the bike squeeks, someone here or in the shop could probably help.


Thanks for your help friend. The lbs is pretty decent so I'll start there although yesterday, I had my first 1.5 hour ride with *no* squeak! Beautiful.


----------



## FromBackEast (Apr 12, 2012)

I just test road a '12 marlin and right out of the store the rear brake almost sounded like it was grinding not squeaking...at this point my wife and I increased our budget.


----------



## lastof7 (Mar 26, 2012)

*Burn in Brakes*

This was mentioned briefly earlier in the thread, but it's important to properly burn in brakes. Heck, the Marlin brakes may really suck and they'll squeak no matter what, I don't know, but even the best brakes will squeak forever if this is not done properly. I can't post a link since I haven't posted enough, but there are several sites that describe how to do this.


----------



## kevapms5 (Jun 3, 2012)

*trek*

Just trying to get post in. sorry


----------



## Things and Stuff (Jun 5, 2012)

Is the brake problem specific to the Tektro Novelas, or is it something about the Trek Marlin's setup/configuration? A lot of the bikes in that price range use that same model of brakes, so i'm just wondering if this is something common with low-end disc brakes?


----------



## griff71 (Feb 21, 2012)

Things and Stuff said:


> Is the brake problem specific to the Tektro Novelas, or is it something about the Trek Marlin's setup/configuration? A lot of the bikes in that price range use that same model of brakes, so i'm just wondering if this is something common with low-end disc brakes?


When I was researching the problem with my Marlin & Tektro Novelas, I read a lot of complaints about the brakes. As soon as I swapped them out for Shimano M785s, it's been fine. You will hear about noise on other brakes - a pretty big thread about it on one/some of the Avid Elixir models too.


----------



## Sickmak90 (May 27, 2012)

I test rode two different Marlins and a cannondale sl5 29er. The cannondale is SOO much nicer and almost the same price. 

The brakes on the marlin feel like crap compared to the avid BB7s on my trek 4500.


----------



## jtm2227 (Jun 5, 2012)

I've had mine for a couple months now and I love it. It's taken a beating and so far so good. I really don't care for the 3x8 drive, I'd rather have 3x9. The brakes also are very squeaky. Both items will be upgraded as soon as money allows.


----------



## mrnowak (May 28, 2012)

I just noticed a 2011 Marlin for $650 in my area. All stock except for upgraded "Bontrager stem and beefier GT riser bars". I'm just getting into biking. What do you guys think for a beginner?


----------



## brianhirtchu (Apr 23, 2012)

Mr.Soul said:


> Thanks for your input. I guess my issue is two-fold:
> 
> 1) I haven't put it through *anything* yet and so I kinda think the bike should be quiet if I'm on an asphalt path and not even braking. That's regardless of price.
> 
> ...


have you cleaned and lubed your bike thouroughly? while you may not have put it through the wringer yet even paved trails and sidewalks can pile up dust and grime. have you flipped the bike upside down to makesure the rotor isnt rubbing the brake pad slightly on one side? is your front skewer too loose causing a funny angle when you lean any direction? 
did your bike sit for six months un ridden and un lubed and all the sudden it squeals? remember there are alot of parts on bicycles that are rotating/moving and metal on metal. 
narrow down where the noise is and be methodical about finding it.


----------



## blunderbuss (Jan 11, 2004)

:thumbsup:


mrnowak said:


> I just noticed a 2011 Marlin for $650 in my area. All stock except for upgraded "Bontrager stem and beefier GT riser bars". I'm just getting into biking. What do you guys think for a beginner?


That's what the bike cost new. The "upgrades" are insignificant.


----------



## will110875 (Aug 21, 2012)

bcrisp said:


> just to add to this if the forks on the Mamba are are far as youwill go get the mamba. if you think you will ever upgrade forks get the marlin and do upgrades to it and save your cash


Not to be argumentive, but that doesnt make sense. You can get a 2012 Marlin now discounted for 600-620 because the 2013's are out. A 2013 Mamba I was priced for my wife 1020.00. Everyone is saying the Brakes, Fork and lets be honest the 8 speed derailers are junk on the Marlin.

250-500 for nice fork. 150.00 if you go with Mamba's Rockshox XC32 Fork.
150-400 Brake Setup depending on what you go with.
250-500 9 speed drive train kit.

Thats just my 2 cents. Might as well get the Mamba or Cobia.


----------

